# 2 prong reciever 3 power cable



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys,
In the middle of confusion power cables from every piece of equipment I own and just bought have become jumbled together.
Now I have them sorted, but I am left with one power cable that is a clover, but only my new Onkyo 5008 which is 2 prong.
Is this right?:scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, if you look at the back of your Onkyo, you should be able to clearly see that the Onkyo is only a 2 prong. That doesn't mean that you can't use a standard 3 prong grounded plug with it.


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahh....Marshal always a life saver! Thank you. Now I just discovered that I lost the cord for one of the fans and I am normally so organized!


----------

